# Collections: Stimmen die Antworten von mir?



## babuschka (24. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe folgende Fragen  beantwortet, weis aber nicht ob das so richtig ist. Könnte mir vielleicht einer das kurz korrigieren? Vielen Dank.

Fragen:

1) Speicherung von Datensätzen  mit Erhaltung der Reihenfolge: Vector

2) Speicherung von Aufträgen zur Abarbeitung nach der Reihenfolge des Eingangs: Queue

3) Speicherung von Datensätzen mit Zugriff über einen Namen: HashMap

4) Elimination voin Doppelt vorkommenden Werten beim Durchsuchen einer Datei 
    mit Telefonnummern: LinkedList

5) Speicherung von Wertenm auf die über Enumeration zugegriffen werden muss: HashTable


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2010)

1 und 3: jede Art von Liste/ Map, gibt doch noch mehr, warum gerade die beiden?
4, 5: falsch oder bitte begründen


----------



## babuschka (24. Jan 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> 1 und 3: jede Art von Liste/ Map, gibt doch noch mehr, warum gerade die beiden?
> 4, 5: falsch oder bitte begründen



1) Iterator? Kann man überall anweden, Reihenfolge wird erhalten?
3) in HashMap kann man ja über Value den Key rausbekommen?
4) Keine Begründung weis nicht welches damit gemeint ist 
5) in HashTable greift man ja auf die ELEMENTE immer mit Enumeration zu? Oder ist es falsch?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2010)

die Nachfragen zu 1. und 3. sind für mich recht substanzlos, nach wie vor gilt, dass das jeweils auf alle Listen/ Maps zutrifft,
hab ja nix dagegen wenn du dir davon eine aussuchst, ich würde aber eher 'alle Listen/ Maps' schreiben

4. tja, was hast du eigentlich alles zur Auswahl? welche Eigenschaften haben die jeweiligen Dinge,
fällt dir da nix auf was mit dem Thema 'doppelt' zu tun hat?
versuche in alle Dinge testweise 2x das gleiche einzufügen, was passiert?

5. 
ganz falsch ist das vielleicht nicht, aber übertrieben,
in einem 10 MB-Programm passiert unter tausend anderen Dingen auch das,
eine Map zeichnet sich vorallem dadurch Key-Value aus, das brauchst du hier doch gar nicht,
gibt es nicht einfachere Komponenten auch mit Enumeration?


----------



## babuschka (25. Jan 2010)

ehrlich gesagt weis ich jetzt nicht was der prof von mir in diesem fall sehen will, also welche collections ich auflisten soll. Kannst du mir vielleicht bisschen weiterhelfen in dem du mir paar tipps gibst?Wie ich am besten solche Fragen beantworten kann z.b.?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2010)

was Collections sind sagt dir jeder

Google

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 12 Datenstrukturen und Algorithmen

in deinem Lehrbuch hoffentlich auch ein genau definiertes Thema

du musst nur selber lesen und lernen, zuviel möchte ich da nicht helfen 

ich erwarte immer noch dass du wenigstens die verfügbaren Collection-Arten (List, Map, ?) einzeln auflistest mit ein paar Eigenschaften, 
dann kann ich vielleicht noch einen Schubs geben


----------

